# κορεό = card stunt, mosaic, choreo



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

κορεό = δημιουργία σχεδίων πάνω στις κερκίδες γηπέδου με τη συντονισμένη επίδειξη καρτελών από τους φιλάθλους

Υπάρχουν δυο ορισμοί στο slang.gr:
https://www.slang.gr/lemma/22277-koreo

Στα αγγλικά *card stunt*:

Card stunts are a planned, coordinated sequence of actions performed by an audience, whose members raise cards that, in the aggregate, create a recognizable image. The images they create can range widely and, through careful planning, the same cards can create a number of different images by systematically changing how the cards are held up. Although card stunts are now performed at a variety of events ranging from sports to political rallies, the card stunt is closely associated with American football, particularly college football, as well as football (soccer) where it can form part of a tifo. The North Korean mass games Arirang Festival, however, were the first to extend the card stunt to an art form, using flip-book cards to produce enormous hour-long animated sequences.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_stunt

Από τη _χορογραφία_ και το _μωσαϊκό_ έχουμε και τα _choreo(graphy)_ και _mosaic_.

Ό,τι ξέρετε για τον όρο, καλοδεχούμενο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

Πάλι από Wikipedia:

Tifo [ˈtiːfo] is the Italian word for the phenomenon of supporting a sport team. In some countries (but not in Italy) it is mostly used as a name for any choreography displayed by fans in the stands of an arena or stadium in connection with a sport event, mostly as part of an association football match.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tifo


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2017)

Και έτσι μαθαίνω τι σημαίνει το _τιφόζι_, που άκουγα κάποτε για τους οπαδούς της Φεράρι όταν παρακολουθούσα Φόρμουλα 1. Σύμφωνα με την καλή μας εγκυκλοπαίδεια, είναι αντιδάνειο:

Tifosi literally means "those infected by typhus", in the sense of someone acting in a febrile manner.

Η ίδια η λέξη _τίφο_ σημαίνει «τύφος». Άρα, όπως λέμε εμείς ότι κάποιος «κόλλησε το μικρόβιο» και άρχισε να ασχολείται σοβαρά με κάτι, ίσως και παθιασμένα, οι Ιταλοί κολλάνε τον τύφο και γίνονται οπαδοί ομάδας. Ωραίο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

Ναι, άρρωστοι οπαδοί...


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον τύφο ως ασθένεια, που είναι νεολατινική λέξη, αλλά με τον τύφο ως έπαρση, αλαζονεία, που πήρε στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα τη σημασία του φίλαθλου πάθους.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 14, 2017)

Από την ιταλική Βίκη: "Il tifo è un fenomeno sociale per cui un individuo o un gruppo di individui si impegnano a sostenere con vivo entusiasmo la vittoria di un concorrente o di una squadra in una disciplina sportiva. L'accezione sportiva del termine è in accordo con quella clinica, dal greco antico typhos che sta per febbre, forte accesso febbrile".

Συνεπώς, πάμε πίσω, πολύ πίσω, στην αρχαιοελληνική χρήση της λέξης τύφος προκειμένου να δηλωθούν συγκεκριμένες μορφές πυρετού που οδηγούν σε απώλεια αισθήσεων, λήθαργο και άλλα ωραία πράγματα.

Όμως, αυτό το δύστυχο κορεό πώς μας έκατσε και από πού το οικονομήσαμε στα νέα ελληνικά; :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2017)

Ιταλικά δεν γνωρίζω ώστε να βγάλω ακριβή συμπεράσματα από τις πηγές, αλλά στα διάφορα λεξικά που κοίταξα για τη λέξη και την προέλευσή της (τόσο αγγλικά όσο ιταλικά), βρήκα ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στον πυρετό – που άλλωστε συμμετέχει, ως λέξη, στις περισσότερες προηγούμενες ονομασίες για τη συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια, σε διάφορες γλώσσες, ενώ στα δε γερμανικά ο Τύφος βλέπω ότι λέγεται και σήμερα _Fleckfieber_. Φαντάζομαι ότι το «πυρετώδης» μπορεί από εκεί να ξεφύγει προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις, όπως «ένθερμος ενθουσιασμός»; (Πάντως το σημερινό αγγλικό _febrile_ ξεφεύγει από την απλή αντιστοιχία _hectic_-_πυρετώδης_, ίσως προς κάτι σαν «σε κατάσταση νευρικής υπερδιέγερσης».)

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι πότε πέρασε η λέξη στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο των ιταλικών από τα ιατρικά λατινικά. Το _typhus_ στα αγγλικά μαρτυρείται μόλις από τα μέσα του 18ου αιώνα, και παρότι εμφανίζεται κανονικά στη βιβλιογραφία τα επόμενα εκατό χρόνια, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η διάδοσή του στον ευρύτερο πληθυσμό κατά το ίδιο διάστημα ήταν περιορισμένη (κρίνοντας από τους διάφορους «πυρετούς» που συνέχισαν να εμφανίζονται· βλ. «ship fever» εδώ και «Irish fever» εδώ).

(Τώρα πρόσεξα την ανάρτηση του Ρογήρου.)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2017)

Feeling football fever, or perhaps not? My neurological guide to the World Cup

Everybody's got the fever
That is something you all know
Fever isn't such a new thing
Fever started long ago


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2017)

Rogerios said:


> Όμως, αυτό το δύστυχο κορεό πώς μας έκατσε και από πού το οικονομήσαμε στα νέα ελληνικά; :)



Από αυτή την απορία μου ξεκίνησε η σύνταξη του πρώτου μηνύματος. Από το αγγλικό με γαλλική προφορά ίσως;


----------

